# she's in love with somebody else



## antijuan (Apr 30, 2012)

how can a man still stay married to a woman thats loving someone else


----------



## bluebeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

He can't...and shouldn't...


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You can't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

You can't so you man up and ask her to leave, of she stays and stops all contact with OM (other man).


----------



## bluebeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

the_guy is right! If she can be done with the OM, and work on your marriage, maybe you can reconcile.

Do you want to be with her?


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ouch. Sounds like you need the 180 Rules

Read the bottom two paragraphs first. Not a cure-all, but a coping/growth strategy.

Oh... and are you a nice guy? If so, you need to check out No More Mr. Nice Guy!. Helped me out tremendously.


----------

